# How long can a T go without water ?



## Deb60 (Jun 11, 2017)

My T is in Premoult , and has gone down the back of his set up ( he / she has done this before ) and got back out on their own . It's a very small area , and I can't fit a water dish down there . Should I spray water down there ? How long can a T go without water ?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlie69 (Jun 11, 2017)

Deb60 said:


> My T is in Premoult , and has gone down the back of his set up ( he / she has done this before ) and got back out on their own . It's a very small area , and I can't fit a water dish down there . Should I spray water down there ? How long can a T go without water ?


Dont spray. If you have a water dish in the enclosure, the t will come out and drink if/when it gets thirsty.


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 11, 2017)

My tarantula's water dish usually evaporates repeatedly. They don't drink very often at all. When they really need water is after the molt.


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jun 12, 2017)

It depends on size and species but if they bury themselves they won't die from dehydration. Just make sure it has water available and if it feels the need to drink it will come out.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 12, 2017)

I check daily, and if a water dish is getting too low, I top it off.  I only do real maintenance and water dish swap-outs weekly.
I think they can go really long periods of time without water, but I don't plan on finding out how long that is!  lol

I believe once a T starts moulting, it's too little too late for water then -- I believe it's all the husbandry provided beforehand that makes the most difference... hence, keeping water bowls full.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Yup.... they don't really need to drink all that often. And they tend to not do much of anything in premolt. As long as there is water available in the enclosure, you're fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 12, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Yup.... they don't really need to drink all that often. And they tend to not do much of anything in premolt. As long as there is water available in the enclosure, you're fine


Ok thanks .


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I check daily, and if a water dish is getting too low, I top it off.  I only do real maintenance and water dish swap-outs weekly.
> I think they can go really long periods of time without water, but I don't plan on finding out how long that is!  lol
> 
> I believe once a T starts moulting, it's too little too late for water then -- I believe it's all the husbandry provided beforehand that makes the most difference... hence, keeping water bowls full.


It's always there , it's just up to him to come out and get some water .


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 12, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


>


Will try and get a pic later them .


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlie69 said:


> Dont spray. If you have a water dish in the enclosure, the t will come out and drink if/when it gets thirsty.


Yeah didn't think that was agood idea .


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I check daily, and if a water dish is getting too low, I top it off.  I only do real maintenance and water dish swap-outs weekly.
> I think they can go really long periods of time without water, but I don't plan on finding out how long that is!  lol
> 
> I believe once a T starts moulting, it's too little too late for water then -- I believe it's all the husbandry provided beforehand that makes the most difference... hence, keeping water bowls full.


It's always there , and fresh water . Up to him / her to get out and get it .


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 12, 2017)

I've noticed that some tend to gulp down a ton of water when in heavy pre-moult.

In enclosures that are too small for water dishes I just moisten the substrate or their clump of sphagnum moss as I normally would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 14, 2017)

The question is unanswerable really, all tarantulas need water, but they receive it in different ways,  from their prey, drinking, humidity, all sp. are different so to answer the question would require weeks if not years of observation from thousands of owners. Sorry I couldn't shed any light on the subject.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2017)

Deb60 said:


> My T is in Premoult , and has gone down the back of his set up ( he / she has done this before ) and got back out on their own . It's a very small area , and I can't fit a water dish down there . Should I spray water down there ? How long can a T go without water ?


Over 30 days in some cases, or more.

No one can provide you accurate information on your T based on the information provided. We don't have a picture nor know the size of the animal. Honestly without a picture, any information provided on your specific T is meaningless.


----------

